# Best new tires for Whizzer



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2019)

What is your choice for a new tire?


----------



## MotoMagz (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi,, are you restoring to original or looking for a good modern tire to do the trick?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve found this to be a tough one in the past. Anything that looks old/good in the bike is too thin and cheap with poor ride quality. Anything that will hold up is ugly or too expensive. With the recent outbreak of the plague (e-bikes) there should be some good options. I’ll look into it again. Right now I’m using some Bontrager cruiser tires on my current build, but I’m afraid to run them because they feel too soft when I used them on my non motorized. Coker makes tires for the Simplex and I believe one of the sizes will fit bicycle rims? I’ll be following this thread.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 27, 2019)

John’s tires work great!


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 27, 2019)

I use tires with the goodyear tread, cheng shin brand  never had a problem,they hold 40lbs+


----------



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2019)

I got Cheng c241's on my Whizzer now.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 27, 2019)

oquinn said:


> I got Cheng c241's on my Whizzer now.



that be the ones


----------



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2019)

Their description says you can run them at 65 psi


----------



## videoranger (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyone use the Carlisle stud tread balloon tires?


----------



## oquinn (Jan 31, 2019)

MotoMagz said:


> Hi,, are you restoring to original or looking for a good modern tire to do the trick?



Good modern


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 31, 2019)

oquinn said:


> Good modern



If you want good modern, try Maxxis hookworms or a strong e-bike tire. The only thing I don’t like about the Kenda or Chen shin is the thin sidewalls and squared off tread. I like to come in hot in the turns....


----------

